# Crosscut Handsaw



## Mikeldigra (Jan 10, 2008)

What is the best handsaw for crosscutting solid wood (2x3, 2x4,1X2, etc) ?

Im choosing between a 7tpi 18 inch saw or
a 9tpi 16 inch saw, or should I get something else?

Or should I use a backsaw? It's so confusing


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Very basically, the finer the tooth count the cleaner the cut. Of course, this also means the cutting will be slower. The trade off is how clean a cut do you want. I would go with the finer tooth count for crosscutting, but if you just want to whack off a bunch of lengths, and don't care too much what the cut ends look like, then you can use the coarser tooth count.

Gerry


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I second what Gerry Kiernan said


----------

